# ✨ Royal shirt and Fairy dress at Ables! ✨



## icyii (Apr 19, 2020)

Come and shop! Able's is selling a royal shirt and fairy dresses today. They are gorgeous! (I bought all the colors!) 












If you want to visit, please *PM me with your name and island name* and I'll send you a dodo code!

*Entry fee: 1 NMT* (Buck is in boxes and I will need to go island hopping tomorrow!) 

Rules & Info

Please don't run over my flowers
Please don't shake trees or pick fruits
Please don't pick up anything from the floor
Feel free to take one diy recipe on the left side of the airport
Feel free to shop
Please don't use the - button to exit, please leave by the airport (or everyone's progress won't save)
Leave a note on the message board if you fancy 
Island Name: Stardust
Native Fruit: Oranges
Native Flowers: Cosmos

Nooks:
Anthurian plant
Football
Squat toilet x 1
High-end stereo x 1
Red and yellow cosmos
White and yellow pansies
White and yellow tulips


----------



## lizardon (Apr 19, 2020)

I want to get the royal shirt! PM you now


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi may I go? I'm interested in some items.
I will buy most of them, would you want me to drop them for you, or just sell them at nooks?


----------



## icyii (Apr 20, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> Hi may I go? I'm interested in some items.
> I will buy most of them, would you want me to drop them for you, or just sell them at nooks?


Dropping them would be great! But you can sell them if you want


----------

